# Source for AK-47



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..............If you were looking for a new AK47 , what Brand or mfger builds the highest quality rifle for the money ? There are so many different sources available it is hard to ferret out the 'Best' out of the many choices . 
..............Also , what price range should I expect to be paying ? My budget is set around $700 plus or minus , Is this realistic ? , thanks , fordy:shrug:


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

arsenal ak are probably the best and I believe they are building them in the US but they are 700-800

another option is if you can find a MAK-90 these were early 1990s built on new Chinese machines they are probably the best fit and finish of the AK's out of china or other countries and possibly the most accurate 

but now that Ar's can be had for 600 I would probably get an AR 
much easier to scope if you decide to , much better iron sights if you decide not to 
what 223 lacks in diameter it makes up for in velocity using good quality bullets , which are much more available 223 can do a lot 

parts and interchangeability the AR platform has a lot to offer and will out shoot an AK any day int he accuracy department the saftey and magazines are easier to use 

it is not the same gun that was sent to south east Asia 40 years ago 

with the cost of AK's matching the price of an American made AR I would buy the AR

that said I don't own an AR yet


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

................Thanks Pete , what I would really like to find is a semi auto 308 , But , they all seem to be priced over $1k ! , fordy:shrug:


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Pete makes solid points about selecting an AK, and rationale to consider an AR. I think that more confident recommendations could be made if we knew what you expected the rifle to do for you. Your reply about looking for a semi-auto .308 provides some possible clues to that.

If I can be so bold to make a couple assumptions, I think the logic path that likely led you to a 7.62/.308 battle-rifle is a common one and goes something like this: 

"I want a battle/assault/semi-auto rifle (choose your terminology). The US standard is the AR/M16, and everyone seems to have one. Unfortunately, the .223/5.56x45 is kind of small and has its limitations. Even though I want to make sure I have a rifle to serve me in a worst-case scenario, it is much more likely to see immediate use as a deer rifle, so I want something a little "bigger", and several countries use .30 cal battle rifles. I will look at those. Some countries use the .308/7.62x51, and that is a caliber I know is up to the job of hunting and doesn't have the underpowered reputation of the .223. The 7.62x51 battle rifles, and up-scaled ARs are kind of expensive and a little hard to find. What about the 7.62x39&#8230;&#8221;

If that is where you are at, I certainly can&#8217;t fault your logic. A lot of guys struggle with that problem and end up in the same place. 

First, there is nothing wrong with an AK. I&#8217;ve owned and traded several over the years, and only find myself without one now because I keep coming back to the realization that the 7.62x39 does not do anything for me that another caliber/rifle can&#8217;t do better. A 7.62x39 is a solid answer to only one problem &#8211; delivering killing power, at short range, in an engagement _subject to the Hauge Convention_. That&#8217;s it. Change either of those requirements &#8211; extend the range, or find yourself outside of the scope of an international conflict against uniformed soldiers from a signatory country of the HC &#8211; and there is always a better solution.

All else being equal, a .30 extends your effect at range over a .22. The problem is that all else is rarely equal. An AR platform has much greater accuracy potential than an AK/SKS, which negates any potential range advantage the AK/SKS&#8217;s bigger bullet would give it. Too, the 7.62x39 cartridge is designed for reliable feed and extraction, rather than the long-range accuracy that went into the recipe for the 7.62x51/.308. Much beyond 200m, the 7.62x39 essentially becomes an area-of-effect weapon. If you want to extend your max effective range to 600m or more, you really need to be looking at a 7.62x51/.308, and most likely in a bolt-action platform. I am playing with a couple SASS (high-end, accurized, .308 ARs) right now, but don&#8217;t see either of them replacing my bolt guns. 

So&#8230;.if we know that our effective range for this rifle being purchased is inside 200-300m, the 5.56/.223 is no longer at a disadvantage to the AK. If the question is then about the amount of &#8220;killing power&#8221; each bullet can provide inside of that effective range, I would argue that the .223 could be superior. Again, as long as you&#8217;re not bound by the Hauge, you can use an expanding bullet, and there are some seriously MEAN .223 bullet designs out there right now. An expanding projectile thrown at hyper-velocity should not be underestimated. Unfortunately, it may not solve the deer hunting question, if that is part of your deliberation. It&#8217;s legal in some areas, but not legal in most.

If this is where you find yourself, my recommendation, and it may seem unconventional at first, is an AR in .300 AAC Black-Out. The .300 BO was a SAAMI-standardization of the .300 Whisper, which is a .223 necked up to .30 caliber. AAC took it through the standardization process in order to market it to Tier-One anti-terrorist assets who needed big energy, with the potential to go movie-quiet when suppressed, and are not bound by the Hauge (terrorists are not uniformed soldiers). In a sub-sonic load, though a suppressor, the sound of the bolt reciprocating is louder than the bullet itself- twice the energy of a HK MP5, but just as quiet. When loaded super-sonic, it delivers energy and ballistics to match or beat (at some ranges) the 7.62x39. We can hunt w/ suppressors on private land in NC, now. I killed a deer this year @ 85m with a suppressed-sub-sonic load out the bedroom window and didn&#8217;t even wake up the wife (I laid down a pair of jeans to catch the brass so it didn&#8217;t jingle when it hit the floor)

Here&#8217;s where it may make sense for you: it runs in an otherwise standard AR. Put a .300 BO barrel on any AR and it will run. The bolt is the same and, more attractively, the magazines are the same. With standard commercial loads, it is a perfectly acceptable deer rifle. When firing for volume, it does everything an AK can do, more accurately. Yes, it is a relatively new cartridge, but there has not been a new cartridge introduction that took off as quickly and solidly since the .40 S&W. The .300 BO is here to stay. There are at least a dozen brands making production guns today, a half-dozen making ammo, and they are generally no more expensive than their .223 equivalents. It is cheap and easy to reload, if that is your game.

A .308 AR is going to be more expensive, bigger (meaning few interchangeable parts with a standard AR), and live within the same rough effective range as a .300 BO, since the platform is generally the limiting factor. Unless you are building a high-end (~$2000-3000) SASS-class rifle, I don&#8217;t see the point of a .308 AR. 

Going back to the original problem &#8211; _ battle-rifle with deer-hunting capability, for around $700 _ &#8211; there are a couple approaches you can take. You can buy a .223 AR now, use it, get good with it, and buy a .300 BO upper (~$500) for deer hunting later, or you can buy a .300 BO AR now, and buy a .223 upper (~$500) later when you want to start stockpiling the less expensive .223 ammo. Either way, your investment in magazines and accessories carries over 100%. 

If I&#8217;m totally off-base with the deer-hunting part, and this is just a SHTF rifle for you, stick with a .223 AR and get good expanding bullets. It will be every bit as deadly as a 7.62x39.

If you have or are angling for a big lot of 7.62x39 ammo, and are just looking for a rifle to burn it, don&#8217;t rule out the SKS. Even though they&#8217;re a &#8220;peasant rifle&#8221;, I&#8217;ve always found them to be more solid, and more accurate than an AK.


----------



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

get a x39 AK, same lower as .223 type, and an x39 upper, without much work becomes a 300 black. 

I had a pile of AR's, they have their place in precision shooting and I miss the feeling of grabbing a "surgical instrument" vs the "hammer and duct tape" feel of the AK/SKS. But for "general use" be it hunting, plinking, self defense, farm defense the AK/SKS platforms make more sense. 

So the best of both worlds is the only answer, ar with an x39 upper. improved fit and finish, improved accuracy due to newer manufacturing tech, and everything from ultra cheap surplus, to reasonable priced hunting/soft point ammo. and with some effort would meet your price range(buying a used lower and ordering the upper on sale). 

but to answer your original question, without getting into the higher end customs
Arsenal
mak 90
I.O. INC
Century
in my experience in that order, I have nto shot any of the "paps" yet so cannot comment.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> arsenal ak are probably the best and I believe they are building them in the US but they are 700-800
> 
> another option is if you can find a MAK-90 these were early 1990s built on new Chinese machines they are probably the best fit and finish of the AK's out of china or other countries and possibly the most accurate
> 
> ...


Pete is dead on with this one! There are arguments going on all over the world as to which is preferred but to me it's hands down the AR.The arguments continue into the "knockdown power" of each and again I'm a beleiver in the AR.The 223 is a lighter weight round so you can carry 70% more ammo for the same weight.In the .556x45 nato rounds the 55gr. is a tumbler and does extensive damage. Tha's why it was band from combat in the 1960's. It was replaced with the 556x45 in 62gr which was adopted as a steel core and capable of punching through a helmet at 600 yards.A 30 lb. battle pack including the weapon consists of 600 rounds. For the same weight for gun and ammo the AK is down to around 400 rounds.
In the gun it's self the AR is lighter,smoother shot cycle and has numerous adaptations available where as the AK is heavier,very rough cycling but extremely reliable.It sends out more of a lobbing trajectory and the AR is flatter. Using the 55gr the ko power line is extended to well over 400 yards and the AK projectile experiences extreme drop at that distance since the projectile weight is 3 time that of the AR.
It all comes down to personal preference but to me it's the difference of a surgeon and a butcher. I'm getting older and you probably are too and along with that it is more difficult to do the things we used to like carrying extra weight etc. Do your research and get what works for you and have fun with your new toy.


Wade


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

fordy said:


> ................Thanks Pete , what I would really like to find is a semi auto 308 , But , they all seem to be priced over $1k ! , fordy:shrug:


One of the most overlooked 308's is the winchester model 100. It's an auto loader ,carbine style, light weight accurate and dependable And can be reworked to use extended mags.Then again a 762x51 will weigh in at double the weight of the 223! Your call.


Wade


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Pete makes solid points about selecting an AK, and rationale to consider an AR. I think that more confident recommendations could be made if we knew what you expected the rifle to do for you. Your reply about looking for a semi-auto .308 provides some possible clues to that.
> 
> If I can be so bold to make a couple assumptions, I think the logic path that likely led you to a 7.62/.308 battle-rifle is a common one and goes something like this:
> 
> ...


Whow dude! Good post! I guess I've been out of the game too long to know what's out there!

Wade


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

When the gun grabbers take away all the "assualt rifles", they will probably make the ammo illegal too. I want a cartridge that can be reloaded with components that will be still available. Twenty two caliber bullets vs. 7.62 bullets. Brass 223 cases vs. (non-reloadable) steel 7.62X39 cases. Boxer primers vs. berdan primers. 

I could go on shooting an AR in 223 for a long time except that I lost it in that horrible boating accident.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm not sure they are really going to try and take our guns anymore. They will make it look like it for appearances sake but they now realize to control guns all the have to do is control the availability of ammo and it's components make guns no more that a very expensive club! With that said I'll have to agree that the AK would make a much better club than the AR!

Wade


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...............I can see I have a lot of reading to do on this thread before I can absorb the quantity and quality of the material presented ! I already possess a Mod. 70 Winchester scoped 30-06 deer rifle , so the AK would fulfill the 'Pray and Spray' needs that are being predicted by numerous knowledgeable folks who feel our own governing institutions are our worst enemies . 
...............From what little investigation I have done on AK's it seems most are 'Stamped' construction so then it becomes the case that a newby like myself needs to seek out a simple list of mfgers with the best reputation for Quality and go from there . Thanks to all esp. Gun monkey for taking the time to educate those lesser mortals of us who need a Dutch Uncle to point us in the right direction. , fordy


----------



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

Nimrod said:


> When the gun grabbers take away all the "assualt rifles", they will probably make the ammo illegal too. I want a cartridge that can be reloaded with components that will be still available. Twenty two caliber bullets vs. 7.62 bullets. Brass 223 cases vs. (non-reloadable) steel 7.62X39 cases. Boxer primers vs. berdan primers.
> 
> I could go on shooting an AR in 223 for a long time except that I lost it in that horrible boating accident.


aye, good points, however brass cased x39 is available and reloadable, so a person with various 30 cal rifles would be well served by the AK/SKS platform, plenty of folks even here reload cast in x39, 30-30,30-06, 308 bolt etc. good powder, same components ( some debate between 308 and 311 barrel for commie) even a mosin/ak/sks combo could work well. 

if you want the 22 equal, then get a 5.45x39 AK 74, "poison bullet", 17 cents a rounds for surplus that is actually a more lethal round than regular FMJ etc. you could stock 20k rounds for what you would spend keeping components to reload 62-75grain 223. 

I am not arguing the effectiveness of the 223 round, i've lived with it for the last 17 years, but lesson learned in "urban" combat teaches us that most "combat" occurs well within the effective lethal range of both the x39 and the 5.56 rounds. for brush/barrier penetration the 62 gr was a good upgrade over the 55gr, but the x39 in 124 or even better the 154, is still superior. To get the same effectiveness againt brush/barriers within 250 yards with an 5.56, one would have to use the new bonded bullets that are in use by nato troops and fed agencies, and they run upwards of $1 plus a round and I do not know if components are available for roll your own types. 

now the real debate, reliability, a GOOD AR is fairly reliable, a CRAPPY AK is greatly reliable. Chamber tolerances, barrel fit etc. all play into the reliability in adverse conditions. home brewed frog lube/ STP oil treatments thinned out etc. are great cheap products to store for either. 

if you are wanted a longer than "intermediate" range weapon, go with 30-06 or 308 (for ease of availability if not reloading), have a semi auto in each, and a bolt in each. 

if you want a "property defense" weapon to either drop folks or to keep heads down while you bug out/relocate, then either the AK 47 or AK 74, or the AR, will all serve the roll. If you do not reload then the x39 choices win hands down from a financial sense, Because I could stock Ak ammo right now in the height of a russia ukraine issue for 17 cents for ak 74 a round, and 22-29 cents for steel cased/45 cents brass cased AK 47 ammo. 

OR i could store FMJ ar ammo for 45-60 cents a round or "decent" defensive ammo for 75-80 cents a round on a good day 90-1.10 normal day, for the 5.56 platform. for reloading the 5.56/223 matches none of my other components from brass to bullet to primer and powder would be a stretch.


----------



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

fordy said:


> ...............I can see I have a lot of reading to do on this thread before I can absorb the quantity and quality of the material presented ! I already possess a Mod. 70 Winchester scoped 30-06 deer rifle , so the AK would fulfill the 'Pray and Spray' needs that are being predicted by numerous knowledgeable folks who feel our own governing institutions are our worst enemies .
> ...............From what little investigation I have done on AK's it seems most are 'Stamped' construction so then it becomes the case that a newby like myself needs to seek out a simple list of mfgers with the best reputation for Quality and go from there . Thanks to all esp. Gun monkey for taking the time to educate those lesser mortals of us who need a Dutch Uncle to point us in the right direction. , fordy



I think the only "milled" AK's your are gonna find are gonna be some of the arsenals and the MAK's. stamped is clunky and cheap, but I have yet to have an ak fail on me. and if you want milled, your gonna pay for it. The AK is a poor man's, commie/muslim country weapon intended for mass production 50+ years ago, its never gonna be perfect, its never gonna be "surgical" its never gonna be able to be a polished platform, it is litterarly the hammer and duct tape method of warfare vs the calibrated, computer diagnostic built in test etc. of the AR. both have their upsides and down and in a "post major incident" scenario, either would serve you well as long as you do not stop with just the purchase of the rifle, training/familiarization, muscle memory, knowing the rifle inside and out are all key points to remember, and practice practice.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Saiga is a pretty good AK style rifle for a reasonable price


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

for a farm stead /survival gun in about your price range I would look at the ruger gun site scout 

I know it's a bolt and you asked about an auto , but hear me out , there are a ton of things that can be done for light loads , practice ammo , small game loads , sub sonic in a 308 , and if you use a bolt you don't even get the action noise , yes you get fewer shots down range but you can be sure it will cycle every time 

you can mount a scope , a scout scope or just use as is it comes with decent irons sights 

you get the capacity to not handle a bunch of ammo a few rounds at a time but the accuracy and ability to do a bunch of light or specialty rounds


----------



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> for a farm stead /survival gun in about your price range I would look at the ruger gun site scout
> 
> I know it's a bolt and you asked about an auto , but hear me out , there are a ton of things that can be done for light loads , practice ammo , small game loads , sub sonic in a 308 , and if you use a bolt you don't even get the action noise , yes you get fewer shots down range but you can be sure it will cycle every time
> 
> ...


plenty of load data for sub sonic x39 ammo, or 300 blackout for ar pattern. bolts have their place, that place is not in a counter offensive 2 legged varmit platform. but I would agree you should have a decent well used and ready to go bolt action in reach out and touch someone caliber.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

It is hard to beat the quality of an Arsenal AK-47. I really like the SGL 21-61 model. Yeah it is still "just an AK" but a nice well made rifle. Most I have seen are a little over your budget though. $950-1050

ETA, *If* you can find one.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Don't know why but now can't post Youtube.

Here is a pretty good review of the SGL 21-61

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMwfg2hM1VU


----------



## palm farmer (Jan 3, 2014)

Centerfire systems.com, JGsales.com are some places to look, if you want 308, save up a little bit more and get a PTR91 or anyof the HK clones by Vector.


----------



## Zapthycat (Jan 7, 2014)

The poor guy was just asking about the price of an AK, and this turned into a (civil) ak vs ar debate! 

It really all depends on what the purpose is of what he wants. Perhaps he has some largish varmints within 200 yards that a .223 just won't handle well. Maybe he wants a gun that he can crawl in the mud with or go camping with and he wants to make sure it'll still work. 

I love my AK, but I didn't know prices for the ARs had dropped back down in the $600 range, if the ammo was cheaper it would be extremely tempting to get one...


----------



## king-01 (Jan 23, 2014)

From a logistical standpoint alone, the AR is the only weapon that makes sense. 

Domestic parts manufacturing, reloadable brass, domestic usage (mil, police, etc.).

I have used the Stoner platform for 20 years in many environments and it never let me down.


----------



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

king-01 said:


> From a logistical standpoint alone, the AR is the only weapon that makes sense.
> 
> Domestic parts manufacturing, reloadable brass, domestic usage (mil, police, etc.).
> 
> I have used the Stoner platform for 20 years in many environments and it never let me down.


lets see your points 1x1

Plenty of AK parts made stateside
Plenty of reloadable brass x39 also made stateside
if they bring a stick we bring a knife, if they bring a gun, if they bring an AR, you can bring anything of similar fashion and be equals. 

I will not "attack" the AR, I have used it in plenty of environments as well, the only "major" failures I have personally encountered have been in sandy environments. one caveat to the above, I have never shot "in combat" where a single jam would be a major failure. But I have had just about every malfunction including stuck cases in the following brands of AR's
Bushmaster
colt
DPMS
Armalite
Stag
PSE
and
FNH fs2k

those are all personally owned or issued weapons where malfunctions have occured.
in regards to issues with the AK

Old Century build had keyholling
misaligned front sites
stuck case x1 on a russian self build

remember your "average" gun guy is not gonna go out and dump 1k rounds a month in any platform, is not gonna go to all the tactical carbine courses etc. The AR is a surgical weapon, and to use it to any potential above the AK's potenial, would needs to study the medicine so to speak. I know and have shot with several LEO's that could not hit the broad side of a barn with their service pistol or long arm outside of a closed range environment. even know some "reserve cops" that have long arms in their vehicle they were never qualified on and have never shot personally. 
(I do also know plenty that can outshoot most folks and take their weapons very seriously, but I would argue those are in the minority).

I love the AR platform for what it is, and the AK platform for what it is, either/or is no difference to your average joe that is gonna buy a rifle, take it to the range once a quarter if their lucky and then dump the rifle in the safe or worse the hard case and not stare at it again until their next trip and in fact for that person the AK would be more reliable and more dependable and more cost effective.


----------



## king-01 (Jan 23, 2014)

1 for 1:

All AR parts made stateside.
Plenty of .223/5.56 brass and variable bullet weights.

Even though 7.62x39 brass is available, it is more expensive and bore diameter utilizes a .311 bullet, not the standard .308, which is also more expensive.

Import bans would not effect any AR related materials.

I prefer to bring a better weapon that I'm trained on versus assuming being equal to anyone.

I have fired rounds in combat. My Colt never let me down. Biggest problem I had was with mag related malfs. Proper maintenance isn't that hard. Chrome lined or melonite treated barrel is a must. I currently run a M4 configuration I built myself with a FN barrel utilizing mil-spec components. Runs like a top. I also do not run steel case ammo through it, as most stuck cases and head separations I have read about occurred with steel.

I've had a lot of trigger time on AK variants too. The weapon has terrible sights and ergonomics, mag changes were tedious and accuracy was not phenomenal. Good luck changing a barrel on an AK as well.

In my opinion, if you are going to own a weapon that you are willing to bet your life on, study it, train on it and have the parts and knowledge how to fix it when it breaks.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

Fordy ..... there is nothing at all wrong with the AK and the 30 caliber bullet it shoots. I prefer a 30 caliber over a 22 caliber, especially if you need to use it for hunting. That is why all the better rifles are .30 caliber. It will get the job done. The AK bullet comes in FMJ, HP's or several types of soft points that will do well for hunting.

If you are looking so see the different gun types and price ranges ... Look at Gun Broker, Auction Arms and Guns america for the different AK's and their variants. I'm sure you can find one at a good price somewhere. 

The AK is used by 3/4's of the worlds armies and has proven reliable in the field everywhere in the world ..... rain, snow, mud, desert..... That is a hard track record to beat. And ammo is cheap. A box of 20 rounds of 7.62x39 ammo at Wally world is 5 dollars and some change ......

Ohio Rusty ><>

To move 2 megabytes of data on the internet, approximately one pound of coal is used


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I would look for a MAK heck for 700 I might just sell you mine so I can buy another M1

but seriously there is a shop in the next town over with a use MAK on the rack for 7 something right now


----------



## palm farmer (Jan 3, 2014)

if you are at all mechanical you can put one together from Parts kits, it will cost the same as buying a cheapy but you will have a better product.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I am seriously looking at buying a 80/20 AR lower with drill jig the system just doesn't look that hard

I thought the hard part of AK's was pressing the barrel into the barrel trunnion or do they come with that part done and you drill , bend and rivet the reviver and weld the rails in


----------



## king-01 (Jan 23, 2014)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I am seriously looking at buying a 80/20 AR lower with drill jig the system just doesn't look that hard
> 
> I thought the hard part of AK's was pressing the barrel into the barrel trunnion or do they come with that part done and you drill , bend and rivet the reviver and weld the rails in


Most of the time the barrel is pressed into the trunnion when the parts kit arrives. Changing the barrel is another story, as most kits these days don't seem to come with a chrome lined barrel and will have a diminished life due to rate of fire and cleaning regimen. Changing temperature and maintaining original heat treatment of the receiver is another concern when welding the rails.

Another advantage of the Stoner platform. I can change the barrel on mine in a few minutes.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

palm farmer said:


> if you are at all mechanical you can put one together from Parts kits, it will cost the same as buying a cheapy but you will have a better product.


I'm working on a Yugo virgin kit.. .because it's affordable... or was when the kit was bought.. BUT.. it's a WHOLE lotta work.. and not something just anyone will be able to do without the right equipment.. 

I've got a friend that just bought one of the Arsenal 47's.. he says it's by far his best AK, and he has probably about 10 different ones.. 

Myself, if I'm looking to spray a lot of 7.62x39, I'm going with an SKS.. To me, it's a better built gun, and doesn't feel as cheap as the AK's.. .

I had been looking at the Ruger ST762, an AR in 7.62, but I can't justify 2 grand... I had also looked at some other brand (can't remember) of an AR in 7,62 for around $800.. I liked it.. but it was still an AR... 

I said the only AR I'd own would be in 308.. .but then you start looking at the price per round, and it's just not a feasible deal... I guess if I'm gonna shoot 308's I'm going to get out my Model 88.. a lot more accurate and dependable than an AR... it just doesn't hold as much, and it's not semi-auto..


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

if your fine with 7.62x39 ballistics , 300 black out is the round for you within 100fps of x39 for factory super sonic loadings 

feeds from a AR platform with only a barrel change , like King-1 said you can change an AR barrel in minutes 

and barrel life should be much greater than 223 

and you can convert all that 223 brass left at the range to 300 with a set of dies and a cutter very efficent on powder 19 gr little gun will get you 2200 fps


----------



## palm farmer (Jan 3, 2014)

a lot of online places have the AK pistols for 399 to 499. send a 200 dollar check to the BATFE and wait ---- near a year then slap an under folder on it.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

fordy said:


> ................Thanks Pete , what I would really like to find is a semi auto 308 , But , they all seem to be priced over $1k ! , fordy:shrug:


May I suggest:

http://ptr91.com/products/PTR G.I.?id=23

Street price is under $1K. Mags are dirt, dirt cheap (I've seen them for $4). Parts are readily available.

The G3 is still German Army issue, IIRC.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

her is one buy it now priced 749 http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=401571386


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

how about this it ak http://www.wideners.com/itemdetail.cfm?item_id=100001658


----------



## palm farmer (Jan 3, 2014)

you can never go wrong with a PTR!! The "HK slap" is like the sound of a twelve gauge pumping, it's an attention getter.


----------

